# amber vs clear turn signal lights



## stratxc (Jan 28, 2011)

i need new turn signals. one of em is cracked causing the harness to rust.. so i need to get new ones.
now idk if i should get the oem style amber ones. or if it would look better with clears. i also saw jspec has some jdm half amber half clear ones. which should i get??
the oem ambers are about 60 for a pair. the clears are about 30. and the jdm ones are about 100.
thank you


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if you go clear you will need to get amber light bulbs so keep that in mind... what color is your car? sometimes clear looks good sometimes not as much...


----------



## stratxc (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah. i know i would have to get the amber bulbs. and right now it is primered... i am going to get a cheap maaco paint job so it looks slightly better.. u know? which will be black. in the end i will paint her like an electric blue, kinda like the 350z just slightly darker. so i think clears would look pretty good


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ya clears will looks good with that paint scheme


----------

